# Severum Pics



## Verse914 (Jan 21, 2005)

A few pics of my old severum (that my parents keep now)...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Great pics!  
Did you ever breed those two?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Great pics of those two male severums!


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, great pics!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL Lisachromis :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

So Beautiful


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

how did u know that they were both male? (i've never seen these in my lfs)


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

The males have much more prominent markings on their faces...

It's a little hard to tell sometimes, especially with gold severums, but these two have such great color it's obvious!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

woa! those are beautiful.
how big do severums get and how docile are they? also, how many do you need and in what size tank?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

They're not one of the really aggressive cichlids, but they can be while they're breeding. They'll eat small fish, but don't show much aggression once they've worked out their pecking order.


The can grow to be around 8 inches, and I'd recommend a 55 gallon tank for a pair, more for the room to move than the quantity of water. You could probably have one in a 40 gallon but that would be pretty tight. They like slightly soft water, with neutral or maybe slightly lower pH, but they're not overly sensitive to water conditions.

I like to keep them in pairs, but in my experience they've been fine in any number.

They're one of my favorite fish!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Verse Your everywhere! LOL. Glad you can show off ur pics here, this guy knows how to take pics prolly not of just fish either LOL


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 16, 2010)

gre8 pics man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

quit reviving old threads! PLEASE check the date of the last post before u post; unless of course its a sticky.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

zombie threads. lol. We all do this when we start. Try looking at 'new posts'. You can post in an old thread, if its relevant. The aren't locked. But you are more likely to get a response to a new thread.


----------

